# basement ceiling



## mgoblue24 (Mar 28, 2010)

So I want to get a drop ceiling look, without using a traditional drop ceiling (I don't want to lose a height of my ceiling). I have this stuff called ceiling link that looks pretty interesting. Has anyone used this product before, used anything similar to it. Any suggestions on other product materials that may give the same look without using ceiling height?


----------



## Quattro (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a bunch of Ceiling Link waiting to be installed in my basement. Looks good. Just need to finish the walls before putting it up.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a neighbor who installed this type of ceiling about a year ago; I think it looks nice, but beyond that I don't really have a personally opinion on the product. What is the max height in your basement?


----------



## mgoblue24 (Mar 30, 2010)

Quattro - Could you let me know how it installs, and any advice or tips your figured out when installing.  You seem to be closer to installing before I am.


----------



## Quattro (Mar 31, 2010)

Will do. Hope to have it done before winter!


----------



## handyguys (Apr 2, 2010)

have you considered drywall? It looks great and is much cheaper. yeah, you need to consider access panels to shut-off valves and such. You cant hide electrical junction boxes and any future rewiring and plumbing for upstairs is more difficult. For future access just plan ahead and move or eliminate jboxes and relocate shut-off valves to unfinished space or put in access panels. 

We did a series of shows on basement finishing here
Basement Finishing Series
good luck and post some pictures.


----------



## Quattro (Apr 2, 2010)

Is it really "much" cheaper? Materials wise, yes...but the labor of taping, mudding, sanding, priming and painting probably brings it closer. I agree it does look better though. 

I did not want to give up easy access to the utilities in the ceiling, and with the direct-mount tracks, you only lose 1" of headroom. With the edge-cut 2x2 foot panels, a nice look can be achieved.


----------

